# 2014 Obsession Evolution - Change or Get Left Behind



## Bow Only (Nov 15, 2013)

Obsession Bows is coming out with a new bow today.  I know there are a few people that have shot them.  What did you think?  I'm a lefty, I have to wait.


----------



## C Cape (Nov 15, 2013)

I shot the bow back in September and was simply amazed at it.  I have a 65* Knightmare which I love and I will tell you shooting the two bows side by side the Evolution is a definite upgrade to the Knightmare which is one of the best bows of 2013.

I shot Dennis' bow at 28/71* and was amazed at how easy it was to draw.  I normally shoot 65* but went ahead and ordered a 70* in that bow.  At the shot it is as quiet if not quieter and dead to boot.  

Finish is great like previous Obsession bows and looks pretty dang cool to boot.  One thing that amazed me was how light the bow is for how it looks.  It looks as if it would be heavier having the bigger riser design but that isn't the case.  

Here are some pics of when I shot it.  I hope to have mine next week and will post up a video review also.


----------



## J Gilbert (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm gonna shoot one when I'm down that way for Thanksgiving, looking forward to it for sure


----------



## kbuck1 (Nov 15, 2013)

It looks sharp. What are the specs? Ill be in the market before  next season


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 15, 2013)

kbuck1 said:


> It looks sharp. What are the specs? Ill be in the market before  next season



32" axle to axle
6" brace height
4 lb mass weight
Up to 353 fps IBO


----------



## bigblocktransam (Nov 15, 2013)

Looks like a hoyt, pse and bowtech crossbreed. I need to shoot one!


----------



## hound dog (Nov 15, 2013)

I got see some pics but not to shoot one yet but that will change soon I hope. It looks sharp.


----------



## string music (Nov 15, 2013)

Sharp looking bow. Looking forward to shooting one.


----------



## Cole Henry (Nov 15, 2013)

Very similar to a DNA. Besides for that really wide riser design. Would like to shoot one, too bad there are no dealers around me. We have 3-4 archery shops within 30 minutes of Tampa but nobody carrys them.


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 15, 2013)

Shhhh, next thing ya know Levi will leave Elite.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Nov 15, 2013)

bowanna said:


> Shhhh, next thing ya know Levi will leave Elite.




Dennis doesn't need to pay Levi.....he has Matt for free


----------



## kbuck1 (Nov 15, 2013)

Bow Only said:


> 32" axle to axle
> 6" brace height
> 4 lb mass weight
> Up to 353 fps IBO



I like a longer axle to axle bow generally. I shoot a ultra elite now thats 38 inches. Im not a speed freak as I like to be able to shoot a fixed blade head If I decide to with no issues. I like to stay around 270 to 280 fps. But with a bow like this I guess I could just shoot a super heavy arrow. Im shooting about 435 grains now at 270fps   @ 56 pounds With cams that oversized the string angle is probably not that much steeper than what I have now.


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 15, 2013)

mossyoakpro said:


> Dennis doesn't need to pay Levi.....he has Matt for free



Only thing I can do as good as Levi is knock an arrow, and that's even questionable.  

Naw, I probably could take him in the woods.


----------



## SWWTV (Nov 15, 2013)

There is no sharp string angle I believe you would be very surprised how well it shoots against the longer ATA bows. Anyone who is looking to shoot one your local dealer can order one and if you choose not to buy the dealer can send it back no questions ask. Now of course its like walking in to a Chevy dealer asking to order you a Ford in some cases.


----------



## Cole Henry (Nov 15, 2013)

SWWTV said:


> There is no sharp string angle I believe you would be very surprised how well it shoots against the longer ATA bows. Anyone who is looking to shoot one your local dealer can order one and if you choose not to buy the dealer can send it back no questions ask. Now of course its like walking in to a Chevy dealer asking to order you a Ford in some cases.



Yeah I hear that! Would definitely like to get ahold of one though. My local shops might look at me a little crazy if I asked them to do that. Next time I am driving through Georgia in two weeks I might find a dealer along the way and stop on in. Have heard so much about them but have never actually put my hands on one.


----------



## C Cape (Nov 15, 2013)

Cole, where will you be headed up this way? I have a shop in Douglas and according to the fine gentleman above I will have my bow sometime this week.


----------



## Cole Henry (Nov 15, 2013)

I hunt in Cuthbert so I go up through Tifton then cut across through Albany.


----------



## Alan in GA (Nov 16, 2013)

*dealer for....*

still have not seen one,...where in Cobb County or closest too??


----------



## C Cape (Nov 16, 2013)

Cole Henry said:


> I hunt in Cuthbert so I go up through Tifton then cut across through Albany.



We're about 45-50 mins east of Tifton if you wanted to swing by and check it out!


----------



## Ackool1234 (Nov 16, 2013)

its a step up for obsession for sure. The Knightmare is hard to beat but i think they've out did it in a big way. The stormy hardwoods and a real nice pattern also. We should have ours shipping next week also.


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 16, 2013)

Alan in GA said:


> still have not seen one,...where in Cobb County or closest too??



Southern Style Archery in Rome is the closet one I know they are some good guys to.


----------



## kevincox (Nov 16, 2013)

Do the Knight boys have one at the shop? I will have to drop by one day and shoot it if they do


----------



## Cole Henry (Nov 16, 2013)

C Cape said:


> We're about 45-50 mins east of Tifton if you wanted to swing by and check it out!



Thanks! I might do that.


----------



## Theduckhunter13 (Nov 16, 2013)

Does obsession make a 7 inch BH bow?


----------



## APPierce0628 (Nov 16, 2013)

The Addiction and LF2 are 7.25" bh and the Sniper LT is 7"bh.


----------



## dom (Nov 20, 2013)

what's the cost like on this new Obsession?


----------



## dmclain1 (Nov 20, 2013)

dom said:


> what's the cost like on this new Obsession?



X2 I'm curious as well. They look amazing and I might be interested in upgrading.


----------



## pasinthrough (Nov 20, 2013)

dom said:


> what's the cost like on this new Obsession?



MSRP is $899


----------



## CRP0223 (Nov 20, 2013)

Looks like a nice bow. I don't know if I could bring myself to purchase a new one though just because of the fan club following here and other places.


----------



## BowdenCRX (Nov 20, 2013)

Does it have the big hump at the end of the draw cycle like the knightmare? I have the ss and it draws better than the knightmare in my opinion, the knightmare had a awesome back wall but the hump I didn't like. The new obsession looks sweet though.


----------



## Ackool1234 (Nov 20, 2013)

where did you shoot the Knightmare? i have tuned a ton of them and if they are tuned right there is no hump in the draw cycle.


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Nov 20, 2013)

CRP0223 said:


> Looks like a nice bow. I don't know if I could bring myself to purchase a new one though just because of the fan club following here and other places.



They really have no clue as to the negative effect it has on this company.


----------



## South Man (Nov 20, 2013)

I like the looks of the bow may have to shoot one!


----------



## kbuck1 (Nov 20, 2013)

Ramey Jackson said:


> They really have no clue as to the negative effect it has on this company.


Because people post on here about the bows all the time shouldn't persuade you one way or the other.  Many of the people that post positive reviews of these bows know the owner of the company personally so they try to help by putting a good word out there. I understand that. I have no affiliation whatsoever with the owner of the company and I dont shoot one of the bows. Having said that I did shoot one of his first prototypes at a 3d shoot several years ago and it was a good shooting bow then. So I am sure they have have come along way since then. Its a georgia based company and I like the idea of trying to help a " new guy"  in this industy. These bows and cams are being designed by one of the best in the business in my opinion. So, if anyone is choosing not to support this company based on the fact that they have a great following here or elsewhere is doing there self a great disservice.  Any archery related forum you go to has there share of "fan boys" mostly Mathews or Hoyts. Do people not buy there bows because people rant and rave about them? Probably not. I plan to try one of Obsessions new bows out for my next purchase.  Im sure they have something that'll please me.


----------



## hound dog (Nov 20, 2013)

CRP0223 said:


> Looks like a nice bow. I don't know if I could bring myself to purchase a new one though just because of the fan club following here and other places.





Ramey Jackson said:


> They really have no clue as to the negative effect it has on this company.



If you don't want to shoot one or buy one that is all up to you and no one in the obsession bow fan club will have any hard feelings and with be said. Negative effect really wow. I have been with Obsession befor they started making bows and in the last three year I have seen Obsession getting bigger and better. I have seen more people shoot their bows even on here. Their sales have been getting better every year. So fo be negative I think you are wrong but that is your thought and that is ok if you think that. 

I will not tell anyone to go buy a Obsession because they are the best Bows. I always tell people go shoot as many bows as you can and find out what bow fits you the best but  atleast give an Obsession Bow a try you might be surprised. 

Obsession Change or Get Left Behind


----------



## Kris87 (Nov 20, 2013)

I just wanna know who came up with the new slogan?


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 20, 2013)

Kris87 said:


> I just wanna know who came up with the new slogan?


----------



## Kris87 (Nov 20, 2013)

I knew it. I like it, good job.


----------



## APPierce0628 (Nov 20, 2013)

Kris87 said:


> I knew it. I like it, good job.


As long as one of their new bows isn't called the Beagle...


----------



## BowhuntingFanatic35 (Nov 20, 2013)

I would give my left you know what for one of those bows in a left hand 70lb.


----------



## countryboy27012 (Nov 21, 2013)

BowhuntingFanatic35 said:


> I would give my left you know what for one of those bows in a left hand 70lb.



Wow!!! That is dedication right there!


----------



## countryboy27012 (Nov 21, 2013)

hound dog said:


> If you don't want to shoot one or buy one that is all up to you and no one in the obsession bow fan club will have any hard feelings and with be said. Negative effect really wow. I have been with Obsession befor they started making bows and in the last three year I have seen Obsession getting bigger and better. I have seen more people shoot their bows even on here. Their sales have been getting better every year. So fo be negative I think you are wrong but that is your thought and that is ok if you think that.
> 
> I will not tell anyone to go buy a Obsession because they are the best Bows. I always tell people go shoot as many bows as you can and find out what bow fits you the best but  atleast give an Obsession Bow a try you might be surprised.
> 
> Obsession Change or Get Left Behind



Well said sir.


----------



## Gadget (Nov 21, 2013)

My left hand Evolution came in today..........


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 21, 2013)

Gadget said:


> My left hand Evolution came in today..........



You have got to stop smoking those funny little cigarettes.


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Nov 21, 2013)

kbuck1 said:


> Because people post on here about the bows all the time shouldn't persuade you one way or the other.  Many of the people that post positive reviews of these bows know the owner of the company personally so they try to help by putting a good word out there. I understand that. I have no affiliation whatsoever with the owner of the company and I dont shoot one of the bows. Having said that I did shoot one of his first prototypes at a 3d shoot several years ago and it was a good shooting bow then. So I am sure they have have come along way since then. Its a georgia based company and I like the idea of trying to help a " new guy"  in this industy. These bows and cams are being designed by one of the best in the business in my opinion. So, if anyone is choosing not to support this company based on the fact that they have a great following here or elsewhere is doing there self a great disservice.  Any archery related forum you go to has there share of "fan boys" mostly Mathews or Hoyts. Do people not buy there bows because people rant and rave about them? Probably not. I plan to try one of Obsessions new bows out for my next purchase.  Im sure they have something that'll please me.




My point is just an observation. I do not have anything against this company, it's owner or followers. I am not in the archery industry and really don't have a dog in this hunt. I strictly use my bow to kill animals. So from an outsider looking in, my point still stands. 

Feel free to jump on my personal opinion if you choose to, it's all fine by me. I actually used this company's scents in Illinois this year. I didn't have success using it but I do not attribute my lack of success on the scent. Also, I didn't create a thread on Woody's bashing the product because mature deer didn't react to it. 

So in a nutshell, I wish this company much success in making bows and other hunting related products. And if I ever get a chance to shoot one, I just might give it a shot.


----------



## Gadget (Nov 21, 2013)

Bow Only said:


> You have got to stop smoking those funny little cigarettes.



Yep Dennis said you'd be upset if found out I got one before you.....


----------



## copeland7 (Nov 25, 2013)

I hear its better than my Knightmare, hard to believe, I love my knightmare. I cant wait to try it out.


----------



## string music (Nov 27, 2013)

Got to shoot the bow some this week. The Evolution is very nice. Points and holds nicely. It's really quiet and smooth on the draw.I like it better than the Knightmare. I'm looking forward to shooting the Phoenix. The specs on it are more to my liking. Obsession is definitely a fine bow company and look forward to seeing them grow. I would however love to see them do a makeover on their Website with better pics of the bows and a better dealer locater option than the map.


----------



## pasinthrough (Nov 27, 2013)

string music said:


> Got to shoot the bow some this week. The Evolution is very nice. Points and holds nicely. It's really quiet and smooth on the draw.I like it better than the Knightmare. I'm looking forward to shooting the Phoenix. The specs on it are more to my liking. Obsession is definitely a fine bow company and look forward to seeing them grow. I would however love to see them do a makeover on their Website with better pics of the bows and a better dealer locater option than the map.



That's coming very soon.


----------



## string music (Nov 27, 2013)

pasinthrough said:


> That's coming very soon.



Good to hear.


----------



## APPierce0628 (Nov 27, 2013)

If looks could kill.... I'd own one.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Nov 27, 2013)

Okay you guys Ya'll are way ahead of me with these bows. Can someone post a link to there website? Thanks


----------



## APPierce0628 (Nov 27, 2013)

Obsessionbows.com is the website.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Nov 27, 2013)

APPierce0628 said:


> Obsessionbows.com is the website.



Thank you


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Nov 27, 2013)

Now that's a cool looking bow and I would like to shoot a left handed one. Thanks for the info.


----------



## steeleshark2 (Nov 28, 2013)

DLH_Woodstock said:


> Thank you



Their website is not the most up to date with the other 2 bows they just brought out. Their Facebook is better in giving you more info right now.


----------



## SWWTV (Nov 28, 2013)

The new website will be up Monday.


----------



## aj.hiner (Dec 28, 2013)

pasinthrough said:


> That's coming very soon.



I would love to buy one but have never been able to find a pro shop that has several demos..they all just have one bow..for example I'm sure they will just have the evolution..so therefore I can't even pull back the sniper GT or the Phoenix that I'm interested in..I wish I could go to a pro shop and they have all the new bows...this would b better for customer and business IMO.. As it it its like yea we have 4 new bows for 2014 but here's the only one u can try...


----------



## Alan in GA (Dec 28, 2013)

*I'm thinking about a new bow...*

I have never seen much less handled or shot an Obsession bow.  I frequent notheaat Atlanta to Acworth area. Any dealers in this area?


----------



## APPierce0628 (Dec 28, 2013)

Alan in GA said:


> I have never seen much less handled or shot an Obsession bow.  I frequent notheaat Atlanta to Acworth area. Any dealers in this area?



I saw some of the 2013 Obsessions at Governor's Gun Club. Look them up and see if they are close. I don't know if they are getting the 2014 bows. And I also don't know if you can shoot then there.


----------



## Alan in GA (Dec 28, 2013)

*thanks!...*

That works out great- hope they allow a test shot or two!


----------



## C Cape (Dec 28, 2013)

aj.hiner said:


> I would love to buy one but have never been able to find a pro shop that has several demos..they all just have one bow..for example I'm sure they will just have the evolution..so therefore I can't even pull back the sniper GT or the Phoenix that I'm interested in..I wish I could go to a pro shop and they have all the new bows...this would b better for customer and business IMO.. As it it its like yea we have 4 new bows for 2014 but here's the only one u can try...



Don't know where you are in relation to Douglas but I have the Evolution, Phoenix, and Sniper GT all in stock. We also carry 4 other major bow brands as well so you can try them against the the other top bows on the market.


----------



## aj.hiner (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm bout 3 hrs north...that's a long day but thanks I might consider here shortly


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 31, 2013)

Shot one the other day... Wow.... I was speechless... Felt great.... Just waiting on the dealer to get a longer ata


----------



## camotoy (Jan 1, 2014)

got a EVO 60#s black riser and camo limbs on order cant wait for it to get in a great bow for sure !!!


----------

